# Borrow a 1,000,000 DOLLARS



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Can anyone let me borrow a million dollars. I would like to go sail the world for the rest of my life and I am about 6 zeros short. All the help would be greatly appreciated and I am sure you will be rewarded plenty in the afterlife. 

Happy WEDNESDAY and happy sailing!!! :2 boat::2 boat::captain::captain::captain:irateraft:


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you have any collateral or means to repay?

Might be time to get a job and start saving.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

ianjoub said:


> Do you have any collateral or means to repay?
> 
> Might be time to get a job and start saving.


The checks in the mail :ship-captain:

Dave Ramsey said 100 a month in a mutual fund for 30 years you get a million. So I will pay it back in 30 years. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

sailforlife said:


> The checks in the mail :ship-captain:
> 
> Dave Ramsey said 100 a month in a mutual fund for 30 years you get a million. So I will pay it back in 30 years. :cut_out_animated_em


You should continue to listen to Dave Ramsey and work on reading comprehension.

Work hard to chase your dreams.

I know you are kidding here.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Problem is in 30 years ill be up in years... Would be nice to travel the world while young ...... Not work your whole freaking life to enjoy the end of it.. Depressing ....


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

sailforlife said:


> Not work your whole freaking life to enjoy the end of it.. Depressing ....


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

ianjoub said:


> You should continue to listen to Dave Ramsey and work on reading comprehension.
> 
> Work hard to chase your dreams.
> 
> I know you are kidding here.


Your a millionaire mechanic teach me how you did it. :svoilier::svoilier:


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Passive income is the key. Spend the time to watch the video above ^^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Brilliant video thanks !


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

ianjoub said:


> Passive income is the key. Spend the time to watch the video above ^^^^^^^^^^^.


Watching it now. :svoilier:


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

sailforlife said:


> Problem is in 30 years ill be up in years... Would be nice to travel the world while young ...... Not work your whole freaking life to enjoy the end of it.. Depressing ....


Youth is wasted on the young.

You don't need a million, maybe 100,000 will do it. If you are serious about this, take stock of where your money is going now. Got cable, cut it out. Buy lunch?, stop that, pack your lunch. Have cell phone service? I use Trac-fone, around $9.00 a month, that is data, text and calls.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

9 Bucks a month!!! thats amazing I pay like 83 bucks a month.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you for the advice I have been working on a budget.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I set sail on my circumnavigation at 22. I'm still at it at 71 and I can assure you it was a lot more fun and easier then. 
So stop asking others to finance your dream and get to work. A handful of seasons on a king crab boat or a factory ship in Alaska or working some other difficult and dangerous unskilled job can get you going a lot sooner than you think.
All it takes is the will, the work *is* out there.
Sorry, not being mean, just sayin'.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

A million isn't much money and isn't that hard to come up with IF somebody is willing to take a little risk and put some work into it.
I know many people with a net worth of a million or more, we're just your basic middle class now.
Hell one of my friends is in the process of building a 700 000$ house, and it is far from a mansion! Amazing lot though!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sailforlife said:


> ......... Not work your whole freaking life to enjoy the end of it.. Depressing ....


This is a common thought process for the cruising crowd. Just get out there, while you can, etc, etc!! I get the point. However, I have two points of pushback....

1. I've enjoyed my career. Not every minute of it, but no one enjoys every minute of cruising either. I am proud of what I've accomplished, I'm the first person in my family to go to college out of high school. I'm also the first to move away to pursue whatever success I've had. It took guts and hard work and has paid off (so far). It feels good, not like a prison sentence. I hope it continues so that I can pursue my dream of cruising full time, at least for a while.

2. End of life planning is critical. It has always been said that dying in your sleep is a blessing. That's because so few people do. It's highly likely you will physically struggle or suffer to some degree for years, near the end. A boat is not a good place to do it. You need to have a plan (and money) for this and if you spend everything you have or blow off your productive earning years, before you figure this out, you will pay at the end, not "enjoy the end".


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Not sure if you need a million $$$, although I wouldn't be surprised if that big old boat you bought takes up more time and money than you hoped for.

You just need to set realistic acheivable goals. There is no such place as "out there". Out there is just a series of individual places that you want to get to, you make a plan and you execute. 

"Doing it" isn't a thing, "it" is what ever your goal is. If your goal is to sail across the gulf of Mexico, when you are half way across, you're doing "it". When you're all the way across, you've done "it".

"Living the dream" isn't a thing either, each person has their own dreams. Suggesting their is one singular sailing dream out there, just makes people sound like sheople to me. I don't want to live some one else's dream. Glad you're having fun doing it, but that doesn't mean that's what I want to do.

I try to set goals.they aren't sail around the world type of goals, because I have a family and I'm the only income earner. They are short to medium term and acheivable. 

I try to have two goals at all times. I have my pending goal (which is 3 and a half weeks sailing the Everglades in February). That's going to happen. I have the boat outfitted and equipped, trailer is fixed up and ready to go, vacation time from work is booked and approved.

Then I try to have a goal in the planning stages. Which I also have and is a 6 month trip exploring the beaches of the SE US. We'll see if this happens or not, but at this point, we have a budget in place, so we know we know we can afford it, our plan is coming along nicely, last night my wife brought up laundry, which is important to her we figure out, so we're looking at options. But, we are developing a solid plan. Might happen might not.

We have had a very high success rate of acheiving our goals using this goal oriented approach. Is it out there living the dream? Maybe not, but who cares if I'm hanging on the beach, while some other guy works towards his "5 year plan" recoring rotten deck.


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

Smuggle illegal drugs. Make it big enough so you only need one trip. Either you'll have your $$$ or free room and board...


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Arcb said:


> There is no such place as "out there".


Out here feels very much like "*out there*" when we can't get reliable, or in fact *any*, internet for several days each week when we are sailing "*out there*".
Or when a $145.00 Deka 904d battery costs $335.00+. Or when a mailed package from the US takes longer to arrive than it would have taken to sail to "*out there*". 
But I guess it really depends on one's definition of "*out there*". lol


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

But Mom if we give up the internet to save money......
I won't be able to go onto sailnet and pretend that I'm _real_sailor
You don't want me to have any fun.
I hate You. 
I'll just kill myself........

WAKE UP SILLY BOY


----------



## drew1711 (May 22, 2004)

> last night my wife brought up laundry, which is important to her we figure out, so we're looking at options.


Five gallon bucket w/lid. Put a line on it and throw it overboard - agitates like a washing machine. Clothes pins work on life lines. Coin op Laundromats are common in SE beach towns for the heavy work. Hope you pull off the trip!


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

dwedeking said:


> Smuggle illegal drugs. Make it big enough so you only need one trip. Either you'll have your $$$ or free room and board...


Not interested in being bubas ***** !! but thank you fo the advice :captain::captain:irateraft:


----------



## CelticSailr (Oct 6, 2017)

sailforlife said:


> The checks in the mail :ship-captain:
> 
> Dave Ramsey said 100 a month in a mutual fund for 30 years you get a million. So I will pay it back in 30 years. :cut_out_animated_em


I hate to disappoint you but the future value of 30 years of 100 monthly payments at 6% is $100,000. So buck up and start putting money away and more than $1,000 a month, because 3% inflation will make that 2047 million feel like about 400,000 current day dollars.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

sailforlife said:


> Can anyone let me borrow a million dollars. I would like to go sail the world for the rest of my life and I am about 6 zeros short. All the help would be greatly appreciated and I am sure you will be rewarded plenty in the afterlife.
> 
> Happy WEDNESDAY and happy sailing!!! :2 boat::2 boat::captain::captain::captain:irateraft:


I'll double your money and give you $1, no conditions" just come and get it anytime!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

Find the book The Mission, The Men, and Me by Pete Blaber. He is a retired Delta Force officer and has a lot of good advice as to how to focus your life to meet whatever objectives you set out for yourself.

Or if you are not good at math you can buy lottery tickets and hope to hit the big one.....


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I find these questions about money very odd. I think the answer to your money shortages are pretty obvious. You want to spend time on the water, make money, travel, benefits, pension, adventure and respect?

https://www.gocoastguard.com/active-duty-careers/enlisted-opportunities/plan-your-next-move

https://www.navy.com/joining/index.html


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Arcb said:


> I find these questions about money very odd. I think the answer to your money shortages are pretty obvious. You want to spend time on the water, make money, travel, benefits, pension, adventure and respect?
> 
> https://www.gocoastguard.com/active-duty-careers/enlisted-opportunities/plan-your-next-move
> 
> https://www.navy.com/joining/index.html


The solutions you linked to, require hard work which the OP has repeatedly demonstrated that he is not interested in.

The OP wants to know what other sailors are drinking, what kind of gun he should carry out at sea, who's going to fix his diesel for him and who's going to give him free money.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

2 baht's


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

This started off in fun, but this has gotten nasty


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

john61ct said:


> This started off in fun, but this has gotten nasty


You are correct and I should have been above the ignorance.

:nerd:ship-captain: 
Thank you everyone for the ideas, I really do love peoples perspectives on things. :ship-captain:


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

No, now you need to a act on all your questions. Plenty of good advice given. Yep, ya need a bit of a thicker skin here. It won't be any easier "out here". My two baht's worth for today.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

aeventyr60 said:


> No, now you need to a act on all your questions. Plenty of good advice given. Yep, ya need a bit of a thicker skin here. It won't be any easier "out here". My two baht's worth for today.


Always appreciate your 2 baht's my friend. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

aeventyr60 said:


> No, now you need to a act on all your questions. Plenty of good advice given. Yep, ya need a bit of a thicker skin here. It won't be any easier "out here". My two baht's worth for today.


That is a whole 6 cents of advice my friend. Not even enough to take a bath.:wink


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

sailforlife said:


> Problem is in 30 years ill be up in years... Would be nice to travel the world while young ...... Not work your whole freaking life to enjoy the end of it.. Depressing ....


Buy a cheap solid boat and spend a couple of years getting it ready - then go. It's never been easier than it is now.

Lots of people do it if they really want to.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

A man landed in Hell's Kitchen in New York in the late 1870s.

He bought an apple for a nickel, and spent all evening polishing it. The next morning, he sold his carefully polished apple for a dime, and immediately bought two more apples.

He spent the evening and most of the night polishing them both to the same high gleam he had created with his first apple.

The next morning, he sold one apple for a dime. Then he gave the other apple to a beautiful woman he had just met, who went on to become his wife, and had six million dollars in the bank at the time.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Jammer Six said:


> A man landed in Hell's Kitchen in New York in the late 1870s.
> 
> He bought an apple for a nickel, and spent all evening polishing it. The next morning, he sold his carefully polished apple for a dime, and immediately bought two more apples.
> 
> ...


Good one I had one of those but she wanted babies and to live in the same house on land forever. That life was not for me so I boat a sailboat instead. :2 boat:


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Stories just keep gettin' better! Multiple furniture stores, turns down the rich woman - but by his own admission in the very first post is broke or as he puts it "I would like to go sail the world for the rest of my life and I am about 6 zeros short" of that million.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Tanski said:


> Stories just keep gettin' better! Multiple furniture stores, turns down the rich woman - but by his own admission in the very first post is broke or as he puts it "I would like to go sail the world for the rest of my life and I am about 6 zeros short" of that million.


Money can't buy love my friend not me anyways.


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got some bitcoins I'll lend ya.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

jongleur said:


> I've got some bitcoins I'll lend ya.


They are not doing too bad , maybe someday they will be worth 1,000,000 :ship-captain:


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey I'm still willing to give you that $1. Come by to get it and bring a couple of whole potatoes (I'll pay you back) and when you leave take back my NetFlix movies because it's cold out and I don't want to go ashore to do it.


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

Don0190 said:


> Hey I'm still willing to give you that $1. Come by to get it and bring a couple of whole potatoes (I'll pay you back) and when you leave take back my NetFlix movies because it's cold out and I don't want to go ashore to do it.


I don't know what marina you are in lol :ship-captain: Ill bring you a whole bag of potatoes! :2 boat:


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

How long til drones can come out for delivery / pickup runs?


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

john61ct said:


> How long til drones can come out for delivery / pickup runs?


Not long ask the riches man in the world that cuban that runs Amazon. I think he already has drone deliveries in certain states. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

At least safer over the ocean when they fall out of the sky.

PS Bezos is American, genetically Danish, German, English, Irish, Swedish.

His **step** father is Cuban, but why would you even bring that up?


----------



## sailforlife (Sep 14, 2016)

john61ct said:


> At least safer over the ocean when they fall out of the sky.
> 
> PS Bezos is American, genetically Danish, German, English, Irish, Swedish.
> 
> His **step** father is Cuban, but why would you even bring that up?


Forgot his name and one of my best friends is dating his cousin they are all cuban so must be the fathers side as you stated. For some reason since his last name is Bezos I always figured the guy was Spanish also. :2 boat: but I stand corrected. An yes Bezos is using drones to deliver packages in certain markets. I read an article about it some months back. :cut_out_animated_em


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

sailforlife said:


> I don't know what marina you are in lol :ship-captain: Ill bring you a whole bag of potatoes! :2 boat:


Currently anchored in North Lake Worth

Don't need the potatoes any more, we had canned ones just for this situation


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

sailforlife said:


> Money can't buy love my friend not me anyways.


Then you don't know where or how to shop.

Between my looks, my personality and a stack of hundred dollar bills, I know exactly which one will get me laid, married or pursued.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

*Don't need the potatoes any more, we had canned ones just for this situation
*

Your living large there Don, canned? Geez! In the land O plenty. 3k a month? Slumming it?


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

aeventyr60 said:


> *Don't need the potatoes any more, we had canned ones just for this situation
> *
> 
> Your living large there Don, canned? Geez! In the land O plenty. 3k a month? Slumming it?


You must have me confused with an idiot instead of the genius I am. Those canned potatoes met I didn't have to get into the dinghy with the wind blowing 20-25, take the wet ride to the little spot under the bridge, wade in the water to tie the dinghy up, climb up the little hill and walk down to the store in my wet sandals full of sand, buy the potatoes, walk back, wade back to the dinghy, and take the wet trip back to the boat.

Yet I still got to make ham and potato soup to have on this cold winter South Florida day while I watched movies on Amazon using my wifi booster and the free signal I connected to.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

^Dude..WTF are you doing in Florida on a cold winters day? Shouldn't you have shoved off for warmer climes some time ago? A ten pound bag of Idaho's finest should be standard stock on that Ce rated boat..ha ha...


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

I gave the girl a corvette, a key and five or six grand a month. She cooks, agrees with my politics, keeps the bed warm, handles the jib sheets, laughs at my jokes and swears she loves me. She looks better on our christmas cards than any of my children. Or their children, for that matter.

It'll do.

If you're lucky enough to get my age, you'll like it, too, if you can afford it.


----------



## john61ct (Jan 23, 2017)

I thought the discussion was about love. 
Many will be happy with a reasonable facsimile. 

And I'm not claiming one lasts longer than the other, nor that I know what is in anyone's heart but my own. 

What I call true love, 

I have seen arise (eventually, rarely) out of purely transactional relationships

but it cannot ever be bought, only given freely.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Yup, love. That's what we're talking about.


----------

